# 73 years married , husband sings to dieing wife



## Parrot_head

Get your Kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWPOG_hxkTE#action=share


----------



## Yeswecan

The very definition of true love and commitment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TBT

Thank you for posting this very beautiful moment in time. When will we ever learn.


----------



## heartsbeating

Oh her laugh... when they both laughed together... what a privilege to observe such an intimate, loving moment.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Oh my tears for the day.. Really how blessed they were to make it THAT many years , still having their minds, and hearts for each other..... 73 yrs WOW !!

This part was funny...










It said this below..

"After 73 years of marriage, Howard Solari, 92, is aware that approaching the time to say goodbye to his wife Laura, 93. The song is the same as he sang to her by consolar- the before leaving to fight in World War II before traveling to Europe, Howard was able to console his wife singing to the song "you'll never know" by Rosemary Clooney."

I wanted to find a picture of them online in their younger years... but couldn't find one.. Nice to see something like this go "viral"..


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Sooooo sweet!


----------



## optimalprimus

Lovely. This is what its all about. That lifelong commitment to share your life with someone and to create a new family together (whether or not you have kids).

My wife and I can only try our damnedest to achieve what these two have.


----------



## optimalprimus

optimalprimus said:


> Lovely. This is what its all about. That lifelong commitment to share your life with someone and to create a new family together (whether or not you have kids).
> 
> My wife and I can only try our damnedest to achieve what these two have.


I was in floods of tears watching that...i mean Armageddon or My Girl levels of tears....


----------



## ihatethis

Love this. Do you ever think they got sick of each other? Yep. Do you ever think they were tempted to cheat? Yep. Do you think they ever had issued that seemed unfixable? Yep. But, they made it. Because they are dedicated to one another. Wish more people were like this.


----------



## aw9d

This is so freaking sweet. 

This is what we call "A REAL MAN".


----------



## optimalprimus

aw9d said:


> This is so freaking sweet.
> 
> This is what we call "A REAL MAN".


The way he is touching her and then i spot the 'patient blind' poster. 

Maintaining that loving connection even when their senses are failing.


----------



## Parrot_head

yes my wife cried too..


----------



## Annie123

<3


----------

